# Can Gerald Wallace play SG?



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I saw someone say he can play SG. If he can, I would start him over Christie. He is explosive. The second coming of Dominique Wilkins...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That was me, who suggested Jackson/Wallace/Turko/Keon/Pollard would be their second unit. 

I don't know if he can play SG, but it might be worth a try. Richard Jefferson made the transition this summer and played SG in summer leagues and did very well (I know, just summer leagues).


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

All G-Wall can do is dunk,Christie plays MAD D!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh ok. Then I would start him. I mean his athleticism is scary. He would have won the dunk contest if not for a stupid rule that said you couldn't get a do over if the ball went in.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The only thing Wallace CAN do is dunk. He can't score, defend, rebound, or pass.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

yall remember when he blocked Shaq's shot?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He can also rebound and drive to the basket, and he has been working on his jumpshot all summer. He is a much better scoroer than Christie ever thought he was.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

I say put him at the 2..he is athletic enough where he could do it..remember guys he is only 19 or 20! he is young and will improve..jsut give him time!


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

the kings aren't going to put a 20 year old in their starting line up to develop his potential. he can develop on the bench and in trash minutes. they are trying to win the title now, they don't have time for that crap.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Gerald Wallace can do it all and these boys who are talking trash obviously haven't seen G-Wallace play more then 2 or 3 games and that's why they would dare bash him. The kid's athetlism alone can make him an instant contributer to the Kings even as a starter but as a shooting guard I think Christie's balance on defense and offense is too much to let go.

I disagree with the Wallace bashers though, he can do it all from creating his own shot to rebounding and blocking. For christ sake he can even hit some nice jumpers what more can you ask for? haters..


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*If they're not going to play him they should trade him*

His contract will be up in a year or two, and by then he'll be ready to step in and contribute for someone. If they don't give him some minutes now he will be less likely to resign with them, so they should get something to help them win now while they can.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

His trade value isn't high right now because he only played 8 minutes a game. If you look at the Kings lineup, Christie is the weakest link. I like Christie more coming off of the bench. Maybe move Turkoglu and pollard for a big man.

Minutes:
Bibby 35 min./ Jackson 13 min.
Wallace 20 min./ Christie 28 min. 
Stojakovic 35 min./ Wallace 13 min. 
Webber 35 min./ Person you traded for 13 min.
Divac 25 min./ Clark 23 min.


Nice Team.


----------

